# horse value calculator



## jazzyrider

I found this site a while back where you could put in all your horses details and it would give you a rough calculation of your horses value. I cant for the life of me find it now though. does anyone know of a site like this?


----------



## Jr_lover

no i haven't heard of that but i'm about to search for it lol i'm just curious hehe  i'll tell you if i find it though k


----------



## Jr_lover

well i found this site.... http://www.myhorsevalue.com/

is that what your looking for?


----------



## MizThree

I'm not impressed with that site. Although the questions seem really good, it doesn't give an impression of value for the area that you are in. I know I could sell Blue tomorrow for way more than that site is saying.


----------



## jazzyrider

Jr_lover said:


> well i found this site.... http://www.myhorsevalue.com/
> 
> is that what your looking for?


that is a good site but the one i was at before you didnt need to log into. im signing up now to do the value thing. will see how it goes


----------



## jazzyrider

that one wasnt too bad but its not the one. i know for sure that the price they gave me was way low. at least half of what he would really be worth here. i wish i could remember the other one. i know i clicked on a link somewhere to get to it but i cant remember where :?


----------



## Vidaloco

An old timer told me once that you value a horse by how many times it can roll over :lol: $100 for each roll (or $1k now a days) My Saro will roll 8-10 times in a row, guess shes worth alot :lol:


----------



## meggymoo

I was told that as a child too Vida. For a full roll £100 and a half roll £50.
Definatley have to add a extra 0 on the end of each nowadays,


----------



## JustDressageIt

Why rolling?


----------



## meggymoo

:lol: Not sure. Must be some old wives tale or something. :lol:


----------



## appylover31803

as of right now, Vega on half rolls. So i guess she's worth $500 in the winter. I'd have to watch her in the summer and see what she does.


----------



## Jr_lover

do these calculation sites ask for the state you live in? Because where you live has a big impression on the cost of your horse. I have seen lots of great DWB sell for $10,000-$5,000 that have a good show quality but because they are in GA they are cheaper than others in another state. Its cool and all but its also a good steal especially if someone from another state with alot of money decides to buy.


----------



## jazzyrider

Jr_lover said:


> do these calculation sites ask for the state you live in? Because where you live has a big impression on the cost of your horse. I have seen lots of great DWB sell for $10,000-$5,000 that have a good show quality but because they are in GA they are cheaper than others in another state. Its cool and all but its also a good steal especially if someone from another state with alot of money decides to buy.


im in australia  ive had a look at trakehners for sale in australia and i think due to the fact that they arent an overly popular breed here yet they fetch a reasonable price. i did the search based on being in australia and it told me a very low amount :?


----------



## upnover

Yep, it does ask what state you're from. Which is kind of fun to edit your ad to different states and see what your horse would be worth elsewhere! It actually said that my horse was worth more then what I'm asking for him...


----------



## appylover31803

They said Vega is only worth $1500. I got her for $4500


----------



## jazzyrider

vida - if we are working on rolls then hes worth a tonne lol


----------



## Abby

Wow my horse is worth 3500... and thats a surprise.


----------



## Vidaloco

Wow they said Vida was worth $8200 I should sell her, jk :lol:


----------



## AKPaintLover

that was interesting. 

I didn't like how it did not seem to register in between type responses. The prices seemed to closely reflect Alaska horse prices, but I think a couple of my horses may have been priced a bit high because it did not have responses in the middle for some categories...for example, it seemed to register champion bloodlines, when I was trying to check strong bloodlines, and so on. 

My gelding registered the highest, I am guessing because of his good age, and that he has become very competitive in jumping on a local level. $9,500

My stallion registered pretty high, but he is still short of being finished to the point where he is competitive, not to mention he has been learning to show from me, who is in the process of learning how to show. . I think some of his responses defaulted to finished/made, champion bloodlines, etc., when I was trying to check the category right before it. Oh well, it was fun anyway.  $8,400

Our mare was priced at $7,800, but I think that she needs a little tuning up before I would agree with that. 

get this, Our 20 year old gelding (ex, awesome barrel horse, very athletic, and still strong, athletic, and healthy) priced at $4,900. 

Alaska prices are fairly high, especially for nicely bred, nice, well trained horses, and more so for those that compete. But...I think that my guys might need a little tune up/finishing here or there to reach the prices they were giving.


----------



## Jr_lover

lol it said 3,500 for Junior i wouldn't sell him for more than 1,000 because of his knee problems i think they should ask about other issues in the horse too.


----------



## Supermane

My horse show horse is worth 14,000 according to that website, but I know I could get more than that for him.
Plus, they don't even have an option for registering a TB...


----------



## Abby

I paid 500 for my horse and put three months of work on him and now he's gone up 3000, thats 1000 a month. Hopefully once i get him totally finished out he'll be worth even more but I'd never sell him, nope nope nope! *stunts her growth* Just in case, if I get any much more taller I'll look like a giant freak on a pony.


----------



## wild_spot

According to that site, my horses were all bargains!

Wildey - I paid $950, it says $9,800

Vodka - I paid $2,000 it says $13,000 (P.S. it doesn't have ASH as a breed!)

Bugsy - we got for free, it says $1,900.

Woohoo!


----------



## JustDressageIt

Hah appearantly I got a deal on Maia - they say she's worth $2500, I got her for less than a quarter than that!  With some work that will change


----------



## BluMagic

Suprisingly, Blu's value is $5500. Not A LOT but its much more than expected.


----------



## jazzyrider

according to that site jarred was a bargain (which i already knew) but i bought him for $1000 and that site values him at $16,800 not fully trained. but i did have to say he was an oldenburg instead of trakehner cause there was no listing for trakehners and they didnt have many registration options specific to australia. im keen to see his worth when hes finished training and has some showing under his belt 

it says possum is worth $15,300 which is about right. your average tb dressage horse with proven show records is easily worth $15,000 - $20,000 around here. unless of course they are big time tbs and then they are worth heaps more. 

then it says cougar is worth $5000 :shock: maybe 10 years ago lol


----------



## LuLu

According to that site, Jewel is worth $8,300, what's that in english pounds?


----------



## jazzyrider

^^^^ $4115.83  (i dont have the pound sign on my puter so i had to use a dollar sign )


----------



## LuLu

That's near enough  She was up for 4000, but we got her for 3500. I'd say she was worth 4000 easily


----------



## Hailey1203

When i try to use that site i just keep getting sent back to the page where you enter the age, state, and gender. What am i doing wrong?


----------



## HowClever

Me too, Hailey


----------



## Brighteyes

Me as well...


----------



## Tasia

Not working for me either.


----------

